# Indie-Spiel aus Deutschland sucht Feedback



## ScottyNails86 (15. August 2018)

Grüß Gott an die Damen und Herren der PCGames-Community,

ich entwickle momentan ein kleines Indie-Spiel dass Richtung Spiele wie „Hotline Miami“, „Super Meat Boy“ und Filmen wie „John Wick“, „Oldboy“ oder „Drive“ geht (also wird’s bissl blutig, wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt). Komplexe, leicht verstörende bzw. Tarantino-esque Story, geiler Soundtrack, blutige Kämpfe mit coolen Moves und schwierige Jump-n-Run-Action. Lauter Marketing-Phrasen also 

Das Spiel habe ich // D E L U S I O N A L getauft und will irgendwann im Oktober damit eine Kickstarter-Kampagne starten. Ich habe mir bei reddit schon – eigtl. fast nur positive – Resonanz holen dürfen, jedoch ist mir als deutscher Entwickler in erster Linie auch wichtig, was deutsche bzw. in Deutschland lebende Gamer davon halten. Die Gameplay-Szenen sind noch in einer sehr groben Konzept-Phase, weil auch ehrlicherweise das Geld nicht mehr gereicht hat (ich habe alles aus eigener Tasche bisher bezahlt).

Klar ist das hier auch ne Art Werbung, aber mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, etwas Feedback aus der deutschen Community einzuholen (daher schreibe ich auch in anderen Foren). Wenn ihr euch in diesem Rahmen für einen Newsletter anmeldet, wäre es natürlich „the cherry on top“.

Also klickt einfach hier (www.are-you-delusional.com) wenn ihr Bock drauf habt und schaut euch den Teaser an und BITTE hinterlasst bissl Feedback. Ist jetzt kein Anno oder Gothic, aber vllt. wird ja was daraus 

Gruß
Milad


----------

